# Libera muchísimo espacio de tu disco duro ya!!

## H

Me he encontrado ahogado (2% de espacio libre) y me he puesto a buscar. Quitando de aquí y de allá llegue a un 12% libre pero aun me parecía excesivo tener 21GB usados para mi gentoo (y otras cosillas).

Al final he dado con la solución:

```
rm -r /var/tmp/portage/*

rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*

```

Si hos dice: 

```
rm: cannot remove `/usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src': Is a directory
```

No pasa nada, a mí también me lo dijo, queda un directorio bacio nada más.

La diferencia salta a la vista:

Antes:

```
# df -h

S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/hda4              23G   21G  2,9G  88% /

```

Después:

```
# df -h

S.ficheros          Tamaño Usado  Disp Uso% Montado en

/dev/hda4              23G  9,6G   14G  42% /

```

¡He liberado 11GB!

Para saber más sobre el tema podéis mirar donde encontré la información (en inglés y marcando las palabras que utilicé en mi búsqueda):

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8993&highlight=ebuilds+directory

Espero que os sea útil. Dadme la satisfacción de saberlo  :Smile: 

Actualización: Neuronal ha publicado un interesante artículo sobre este tema en gentoo-es: http://www.gentoo-es.org/node/view/46

----------

## cnyx

te doy esa satisfaccion y te dire que he liberado 1.3 gb

gracias, saludos

----------

## BaSS

```
emerge localepurge
```

despues editad 

```
/etc/localepurge.conf
```

y maravillaos con 

```
localepurge
```

peaso de hacking de l aaplicacion de debian... ni que l ahubiera hecho yo...  :Razz: 

----------

## H

Gracias por lo del locale purge.

A mí me ha dado esto:

```
localepurge: Disk space freed in /usr/share/man: 352K

Total disk space freed by localepurge: 88624K

```

por cierto, que el fichero que he tenido que editar yo era el: /etc/locale.nopurge

Y la edición que he hecho es poner un # delante del NEEDSCONFIGFIRST a pesar de que dice que se quite el comentario (lo dice al revés) y he añadido esto al final:

```
es

es_ES

es_ES@euro

ca

ca_CA

ca_CA@euro
```

Lo del ca es para el catalán y no estoy muy seguro. Vendría bien una confirmación.

Un saludo

----------

## jBilbo

 *H wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> es
> 
> ...

 

Yo lo he puesto así:

```

en

es_ES

es_ES@euro

ca

ca_ES

ca_ES@euro

```

He buscado en google y la locale de catalán parece que es "ca_ES", no "ca_CA"

----------

## trompa

sera ga_ES para gallego? o gl_ES?

----------

## jBilbo

 *trompa wrote:*   

> sera ga_ES para gallego? o gl_ES?

 

gl_ES   :Smile: 

----------

## asph

bueno, este remedio para liberar espacio es un poco "a saco", ya que lo que haces es borrar todos los sources que te has ido bajando con el tiempo y sus correspondientes archivos temporales.

en mi caso, al tener una conexion de 56k quizas no es la mejor solución, ya que como ya se ha discutido anteriormente en el foro, si sale una revision (no una version nueva) de un gxx, xfree o qt, por decir algunos paquetes grandes) tendre que bajar otra vez todos los sources de la version, más el patch para la revisión..

yo uso un script que te borra todos esos directorios, pero que mantiene los sources de las ultimas versiones (las instaladas) por lo que optimizo entre las variables de espacio en el disco duro, y rapidez a la hora de actualizar mi sistema.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

siddhartha

 *Quote:*   

> yo uso un script que te borra todos esos directorios, pero que mantiene los sources de las ultimas versiones (las instaladas) por lo que optimizo entre las variables de espacio en el disco duro, y rapidez a la hora de actualizar mi sistema. 

 

pues si te animas a postearlo, no me importaria probarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## jBilbo

 *Gentoosiastix wrote:*   

> siddhartha
> 
> pues si te animas a postearlo, no me importaria probarlo 

 

Creo que es este:

```

#!/usr/bin/perl -w

use strict;

 

my $lastname = 0;

my $lastversion;

my $lastext;

my @stalefiles;

my @files;

 

# Insert your exclusions here with trailing '-'

my %maskedfiles = (

   'X430src-' => 1,

   'X420src-' => 1,

   'gcc-' => 1,

   'linux-' => 1,

   'gtk+-' => 1,

   'freetype-' => 1

);

 

# Root check

if ($< != 0) {

   print "You must be root to run this script.\n";

   exit 0;

}

 

# Determine sources present on the system

print "Determining available tarballs in /usr/portage/distfiles ...\n";

opendir(DIR, "/usr/portage/distfiles");

@files = sort(readdir(DIR));

closedir(DIR);

 

# Grab names/versions, checking each time whether current distfile

# has been superceded. Push anonymous array ref containing required

# info into @stalefiles array.

print "Determining stale versions ...\n";

foreach (@files) {

   my $name;

   my $version;

   # Only operate on tarballs

   if (/(.+?\-)([0-9r\.\-]+)(\.tar\.gz|\.tgz|\.tar.bz2)/s) {

      $name = $1;

      $version = $2;

      next if ($maskedfiles{$name}); # Ignore "masked" files

      if ($lastname && $name eq $lastname) {

         if ($version gt $lastversion) {

            push (@stalefiles, [$name, $version, $lastversion,

$lastext]);

         }

      }

      $lastname = $name;

      $lastversion = $version;

      $lastext = $3;

   }

}

 

if (@stalefiles == 0) {

   print "\nNo stale distfiles have been detected on your system!\n";

   exit 0;

}

 

if ($ARGV[0] && $ARGV[0] eq '--nopretend') {

   # User requested deletion so here goes ...

   print "*Nopretend* mode, deleting stale files:\n\n";

   foreach (@stalefiles) {

      my ($name, $version, $lastversion, $ext) = @{$_};

      unlink('/usr/portage/distfiles/' . $name . $lastversion . $ext);

      print "Deleted: $name$lastversion in favour of $name$version\n";

   }

}

else

{

   # Safe mode (default)!

   print "\7*Pretend* mode, will only pretend to delete files.\nTo

actually delete the files, reinvoke with the --nopretend

parameter.\n\n";

   foreach (@stalefiles) {

      my ($name, $version, $lastversion, $ext) = @{$_};

      print "Would delete: $name$lastversion in favour of

$name$version\n";

   }

}

1;

```

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ummmmmmmmmm buena hora para decir lo del script je je je je ya me vole el portage completo je je je je, pero bueeeeeeeee tengo que instalar otro equipos y lo tomare en cuenta.

Opssssssss se me olvidaba como se corre un script (este que mencionan por ejemplo)

Salu2

Eleazar Anzola

----------

## jBilbo

Pues metes toda esta parrafada en un fichero con el nombre que quieras, haces:

chmod +x fichero

(para darle permisos de ejecución), y haciendo

./fichero

lo ejecutas.

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Opssssssss se me olvidaba como se corre un script (este que mencionan por ejemplo)
> 
> 

 

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Un nombre cualquiera sin extención?  :Confused: 

Agradecido nuevamente por su colaboración

Salu2

Eleazar Anzola

----------

## jBilbo

Sí, no hace falta extensión

PD: Bonita foto xD

 *Eleazar Anzola wrote:*   

> Un nombre cualquiera sin extención? 
> 
> Agradecido nuevamente por su colaboración
> 
> Salu2
> ...

 

----------

## ESTIMULO

señores creo que la he liado... he probado tanto el script como el localepurge y creo que ha eliminado mas de la cuenta, ahora el nano y los programas de consola me aparecen en ingles!!!, que fichero debo recuperar? creo que son las variables de entorno o algo asi lo que me he cargado no?

Primero ejecute el script y me borro un monton de cosas y luego ejecute el localepurge y me borro otro monton. Mi fichero /etc/locale.nopurge es este:

```
####################################################

# This is the configuration file for localepurge(8).

####################################################

# Uncommen this for enable localepurge

#NEEDSCONFIGFIRST

####################################################

# Uncommenting this string enables removal of localized

# man pages based on the configuration information for

# locale files defined below:

#MANDELETE

####################################################

# Uncommenting this string enables display of freed disk

# space if localepurge has purged any superfluous data:

SHOWFREEDSPACE

#####################################################

# Commenting out this string disables verbose output:

VERBOSE

#####################################################

# Following locales won't be deleted from this system

# for example:

#en

#es

#es_ES

#es_ES@euro

en

es_ES

es_ES@euro

ca

ca_ES

ca_ES@euro

```

----------

## ESTIMULO

Los programas del kde tb me aparecen ahora en ingles y todo lo que abro tarda muchisimo en ejecutarse, hasta el propio kde se abre lentisimo.

Quiero eliminar el usuario este por si fuese eso y crearme uno nuevo pero necesito guardar los favoritos y los correos, donde guarda el mozilla la configuracion y los correos del mozilla-mail? y los favoritos en que carpeta se encuentran?

Gracias

----------

## jBilbo

esta todo en ~/.mozilla

 *ESTIMULO wrote:*   

> Los programas del kde tb me aparecen ahora en ingles y todo lo que abro tarda muchisimo en ejecutarse, hasta el propio kde se abre lentisimo.
> 
> Quiero eliminar el usuario este por si fuese eso y crearme uno nuevo pero necesito guardar los favoritos y los correos, donde guarda el mozilla la configuracion y los correos del mozilla-mail? y los favoritos en que carpeta se encuentran?
> 
> Gracias

 

----------

